# Hallo zusammen!



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Hey Leutz ich bin Malina aus Berlin und war schon mal vor Jahren hier registriert (mit welchen Account sag ich nicht^^) ist nett wieder hier zu sein. Die Seite sieht ganz anders aus sehr schick. 

Schönen Abend an alle.


----------



## Death Row (21 Okt. 2012)

Nabend. Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## adriane (22 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen im besten Board der Welt!!!!  


Gruss Adriane aus Franken.


----------



## General (22 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Sven. (22 Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
und ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum, wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern :thumbup:

Sven


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------

